# ZZ Edge Orientation Video Tutorial



## souljahsu (Sep 30, 2011)

I used a fixed cube orientation(blue/green on front, white on bottom) in this video, so I did not explain the rules of EO. I will be working on video tutorials about the other steps of the ZZ methods next week when I have time, and eventually a website text/video tutorial. Anyway I hope this helps all ZZ beginners out there!








Rules are here if you need it:

*1. Look at the edge stickers on the U and D sides,*
- If there is a sticker that belongs to the R or L side, that edge is considered to be bad.
- If there is a sticker that belongs to the F or B side, look at the other sticker of the same edge. If the other sticker belongs to the U or D side, that edge is considered to be bad.

*2. Look at the edges of the E-slice from the front and back views,*
- Same rules:
- If there is a sticker that belongs to the R or L side, that edge is considered to be bad.
- If there is a sticker that belongs to the F or B side, look at the other sticker of the same edge. If the other sticker belongs to the U or D side, that edge is considered to be bad.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice! :tu

Probably the best ZZ video tutorial I've seen.

PS: You said in the video that you'll link to the site. In the description, you don't link to the site. 
http://zzkevin.webs.com/
(Still not complete, I know, but still worth linking)


----------



## souljahsu (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't want to link it yet because it's still incomplete.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 30, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> I didn't want to link it yet because it's still incomplete.


 
Well, the EOLine portion seems fairly fleshed out. At least link it and say "the page is currently incomplete, but here it is"?


----------

